# Bringing Packaged Food to Dubai!??



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

We are moving to Dubai in about a month.

I haven't been able to find this question on the forum or on the Net:
Are we allowed to bring sealed packages of food, sealed jars of food?
We eat primarily organic products and usually buy in bulk online?
Where can I find the list of items that we can and cannot bring?

For instance:
Ghee
Green Teas in Tins
Our herbs and spices

Also, can we bring over all of our body and hair products? We buy those in bulk in the US as well.

Lastly, if want run out of something not available there, how easy is it to have a friend order it in the US and send it to us?

TIA
Michael


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I regularly bring in packed food from the UK and toiletries and I have never had a problem as yet.


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

*shipping food via container vs. the Post*



Engineer said:


> I regularly bring in packed food from the UK and toiletries and I have never had a problem as yet.


So the shipping company says to be very careful shipping any foodstuffs in a container. Anyone from the US ship foodstuffs in their container and have any problems?

Is there any online site that states the rules/regulations for what one can bring into the UAE in a container???>

TIA


----------



## bmai (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same question- our shipping company said to be very careful with food or cleaners (laundry detergents, shampoo, soap,etc) but we use mainly natural/organic products here in the US that we tend to get in bulk. I know that these are much more expensive there so I want to bring as much as I can. Has anyone had problems bringing things from the US either shipped in a large sea container, shipped by air, or even in their suitcases? I'm willing to do any of the three...
Thanks!!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You're not supposed to ship foodstuffs in a container. People have done and my shippers inadvertently packed a couple of things in with my kitchen stuff. If customs find it then I doubt you'll see it again. The other thing is that foodstuffs aren't going to be in ideal condition after 3-5 weeks at sea, sitting around on docks for another week or 2 in 40c heat.

We chose to fly over Upper Class on Virgin, which gave us a ridiculous amount of luggage allowance. This enabled us to bring loads of stuff over, including some of my my malts 

Some of what you want to bring can probably be found here, probably for a premium. A few things you wont be able to find.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

herbs and spices - don't bother.
This is herbs and spices central!

hair and body stuff. Bring loads. almost certainly cheaper at home, and if the container space is free....
suncream too. We were told this was fine, as long as it doesn't look like industrial quantities.
THey said get five one litre bottles of something, instead of one five litre bottle. Didn't get the logic, but did it anyway!

as for food, we were told absolutely no by our shippers (container)

In luggage is a different thing, though, i'd think.



nothing to do with UAE, but i once took three haunches of venison and four pheasants in hand luggage on Easyjet in the UK. Odd looks at the X-Ray machine!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Pack decent coffee beans in your luggage. The stuff in the supermarkets is rank.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

There's already organic products shops and dealers here in Dubai... So why to bring it back from the states? Consuming organic products is about healthy environment, as much as consuming safe and healthy food... Did you think about the carbon footprint of this organic food being imported from the states? I do bring food with me from home, but not the same amount you described above.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

m1key said:


> Pack decent coffee beans in your luggage. The stuff in the supermarkets is rank.


No need, RAW Coffee is extremely good, and organic too. I get a couple of big bags delivered every few weeks, same stuff all the hotels use.

Raw Coffee Company
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-Coffee-Company


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No need, RAW Coffee is extremely good, and organic too. I get a couple of big bags delivered every few weeks, same stuff all the hotels use.
> 
> Raw Coffee Company
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raw-Coffee-Company


Tried to find them the other week, but failed. Didn't know they delivered.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Others already adviced about container, but here are some more...

Most companies allow air shipment on top of sea shipment. I can't remember off the top of my head, but was approximately in the 100-lb range.

So you have 3 options in total:

1) sea shipment: 20 or 40-ft containers depending on your company policy.

Beware that it will be 3-4 weeks minimum from US, plus at least 1 week clearing Customs in UAE. The outside temperature in October will still in the range of high 30C/low 40C, thus inside the container will be MUCH higher thus will affect the food.

2) air shipment (if your company allows): ~100+ lb, arrive at most 1 week after you

We usually sent extra cloth, sheets, toys, etc... minimal survival gear to make the temporary living comfortable either in hotel or new house (if lucky and find something before sea shipment arrives). You could probably ship some food...

3) Each person will get 2 x 50-lb suitcase allowance when flying to/from US...

We ALWAYS bring "home" food back whenever we go home for business / vacation. Never had any problem going Customs.

Good luck with your move...


----------

